# Where to find 1st quarter of Cowboys/Giants game



## Richard (Apr 24, 2002)

So FOX decided to not start their "America's Game of The Week" until after the lowly Vikings/Packers finished their boring game in a tie.

We miss the entire first quarter of the Cowboys/Giants game. Anyone know where to view the 1st quarter without having to pay extra for it?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I thought there were rules about that? And careful about the Packers, we have owners among our ranks


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, that was great to see the end of that game. Otherwise, it would have cost me $44 to see it. Hoping for an Aaron Rogers return, soon!!

Once a game has started, and I have heard the score, I don't care about seeing that which I didn't, but I try to minimize those instances.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

Richard said:


> So FOX decided to not start their "America's Game of The Week" until after the lowly Vikings/Packers finished their boring game in a tie.
> 
> We miss the entire first quarter of the Cowboys/Giants game. Anyone know where to view the 1st quarter without having to pay extra for it?


NFL Network shows replays of games during the week.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I never bothered to look... but I'm surprised FOX themselves didn't have a free live stream on their Web site because of the early game overrun.

I actually was fine watching the overtime, because at the time I kind of thought the Dallas vs New York game might not be competitive... turns out I was wrong about that and it was a good game after all.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I am guessing someone at Fox screwed up. My 'local' game over and they switched around 4:10pm to the Vikings-Packers game. I am in PA, so this game was not my regional game, but simply bonus coverage. Why FOX stayed with this game until the end when the Cowboys/Giants 'Game of the Week' started @ 4:25pm.. I don't know. I figured everyone would be switched over at 4:25, other than those who were in the MN and GB markets.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

n3ntj said:


> I am guessing someone at Fox screwed up. My 'local' game over and they switched around 4:10pm to the Vikings-Packers game. I am in PA, so this game was not my regional game, but simply bonus coverage. Why FOX stayed with this game until the end when the Cowboys/Giants 'Game of the Week' started @ 4:25pm.. I don't know. I figured everyone would be switched over at 4:25, other than those who were in the MN and GB markets.


Also out of that market, but what a bonus for me! I can see why they stayed there- an exciting 4th Q. Perhaps it was also contractual.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

It was an interesting end (they switched while still in the 4th quarter, not knowing the game would go until just shy of 5pm), but why would switching all markets to this game for bonus coverage be part of the NFL/Fox contract? Can I assume that the Dallas and NYC markets switched to their game @ 4:25pm?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Assume nothing when it comes to coverage of FB! 
But it sounds right, your assumption... so, where are our 'Boys and Gi'nts fans? Wha' happened? Pipe up!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I was pissed living in Giant Eagle territory , that we were forced to watch Vikings and Packers.
I don't get that BC shut that crap off and put my local game on!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Can I assume that the Dallas and NYC markets switched to their game @ 4:25pm?


NO they didn't, we got the same as you. Missed first Quarter. I was pissed!

That was Fox 56 for me out of Scranton Wilkes Barre.
Even if I had ST Giants Dallas would have been blacked out on ST.
I'm an Eagles Fan, so I didn't want to miss Dallas /Giants.


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Can I assume that the Dallas and NYC markets switched to their game @ 4:25pm?


I was wondering the same thing. I read this thread at the506:
http://www.the506.com/smf/index.php?topic=15622.msg563158#msg563158
but nobody there (or in this thread) notes what KDFW in Dallas or what KNYW in New York did at 4:25. I assume they switched to DAL/NYG but I'm curious if anyone here can confirm.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Richard said:


> So FOX decided to not start their "America's Game of The Week" until after the lowly Vikings/Packers finished their boring game in a tie.
> 
> We miss the entire first quarter of the Cowboys/Giants game. Anyone know where to view the 1st quarter without having to pay extra for it?


I've never understood how someone can watch a sporting event on a tape delayed basis.

Even if I don't know the score/outcome, the fact that millions of people already do keeps me from watching it.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> NO they didn't, we got the same as you. Missed first Quarter. I was pissed!
> 
> That was Fox 56 for me out of Scranton Wilkes Barre.


Even though there are a lot of Giants fans in NEPA, to the NFL it is considered an Eagles market. The NFL rarely, if ever, assigns a market more than one team in a conference. For Scranton/Wilkes-Barre it is the Eagles for NFC and Steelers for AFC, which also results in the occasional mess where when the Eagles and Steelers are both playing on CBS at the same time, only the Steelers game is seen since the AFC gets priority on CBS. WOLF-TV usually does a good job at carrying Giants games whenever possible, but if Fox decides to offer it to the home markets only and air something else nationally or the Giants have the late game on Fox while CBS has the doubleheader that week, they cannot air it. For example Fox 56 didn't get the delayed Monday night game after the Metrodome caved in a few years ago and none of our local stations pick up the syndicated preseason games while Albany, which is considered Giants territory, gets them.

Fox 5 in NYC got the Giants/Dallas from the start.

As for the Sunday Ticket blackout locally, I don't have it either, so I can't say for sure. Did you actually ask anyone locally who does have it if they got the game on Sunday Ticket or are you just assuming they didn't?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

We got the whole game from the beginning in the Dallas DMA.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> Even though there are a lot of Giants fans in NEPA, to the NFL it is considered an Eagles market. The NFL rarely, if ever, assigns a market more than one team in a conference. For Scranton/Wilkes-Barre it is the Eagles for NFC and Steelers for AFC, which also results in the occasional mess where when the Eagles and Steelers are both playing on CBS at the same time, only the Steelers game is seen since the AFC gets priority on CBS. WOLF-TV usually does a good job at carrying Giants games whenever possible, but if Fox decides to offer it to the home markets only and air something else nationally or the Giants have the late game on Fox while CBS has the doubleheader that week, they cannot air it. For example Fox 56 didn't get the delayed Monday night game after the Metrodome caved in a few years ago and none of our local stations pick up the syndicated preseason games while Albany, which is considered Giants territory, gets them.
> 
> Fox 5 in NYC got the Giants/Dallas from the start.
> 
> As for the Sunday Ticket blackout locally, I don't have it either, so I can't say for sure. Did you actually ask anyone locally who does have it if they got the game on Sunday Ticket or are you just assuming they didn't?


If Eagles aren't on, Giants are next in line!

How do you know fox 5 had it?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> As for the Sunday Ticket blackout locally, I don't have it either, so I can't say for sure. Did you actually ask anyone locally who does have it if they got the game on Sunday Ticket or are you just assuming they didn't?


Yes it was blacked out , Because in the Guide fox 56 said Giants Cowboys.

Which means this game was put on locally. NFL ST is always blacked out when your locals are playing the games.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> If Eagles aren't on, Giants are next in line!


That doesn't change the fact that our DMA is considered Eagles territory and not Giants. If the local team isn't playing the NFL lets the affiliate choose the game, provided it doesn't conflict (i.e. they can't choose an out of market late game when Fox doesn't have the double header that week). WOLF usually chooses the Giants, Jets or Steelers if the Eagles are not playing, while some Fox affiliates with no local ties to any team playing on Fox that week lets their viewers vote in a poll during the week. But if a game is designated to start only in the local markets while the rest of the nation remains with an earlier national game, they have to stick with the national game.



> How do you know fox 5 had it?


Because I used to live there and I'm regularly in touch with my friends who still live there, especially during Giants games.



damondlt said:


> Yes it was blacked out , Because in the Guide fox 56 said Giants Cowboys.
> 
> Which means this game was put on locally. NFL ST is always blacked out when your locals are playing the games.


That's not how Sunday Ticket or its blackouts work. It is not tied to what the guide says, if Fox decides to switch most of the country to a different game midrun because of a blowout, the schedule still has the original game listed, just like how the schedule doesn't change every 3 minutes when your game ends early and Fox jumps around to different games until the final game finishes and it's time for the postgame show. DirecTV, the NFL, Fox, CBS and their affiliates communicate to eachother in real time if they're going to switch games. There's a thread at Solid Signal that went behind the scenes of how Sunday Ticket is produced, you should take a look at it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You must not ever had sunday ticket. It's a well known fact if a game is on locally it can't be watched on Sundays ticket. It's blacked out. 

Sent from my PantechP8010 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

damondlt said:


> You must not ever had sunday ticket. It's a well known fact if a game is on locally it can't be watched on Sundays ticket. It's blacked out.


You must have misread my post, I never said that Sunday Ticket has games that air locally. I said the blackouts have NOTHING to do with the guide says, it's based on what is ACTUALLY airing. If Fox switches the game midrun because of a blowout, the blackout is lifted on the Sunday ticket channel, even if the guide says the original game is still airing locally. DirecTV, NFL, Fox, CBS and the local affiliates are in constant communication with eachother to lift blackouts when games switch, it has NOTHING to do with what a guide that was last updated Friday evening says.

You really should take a look at the behind the scenes look Solid Signal did:
http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/1911-Hands-on-at-the-DIRECTV-Los-Angeles-Broadcast-Center-(LABC)


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> I've never understood how someone can watch a sporting event on a tape delayed basis.
> 
> Even if I don't know the score/outcome, the fact that millions of people already do keeps me from watching it.


It takes practice, but for me it's very rewarding. I can watch three recorded games simultaneously in less time than one live one. Or simply watch my team and FF through commercials and time between snaps, as I did last night in the glorious show that was the second half of MNF.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

> You must have misread my post, I never said that Sunday Ticket has games that air locally. I said the blackouts have NOTHING to do with the guide says, it's based on what is ACTUALLY airing. If Fox switches the game midrun because of a blowout, the blackout is lifted on the Sunday ticket channel, even if the guide says the original game is still airing locally. DirecTV, NFL, Fox, CBS and the local affiliates are in constant communication with eachother to lift blackouts when games switch, it has NOTHING to do with what a guide that was last updated Friday evening says.
> 
> You really should take a look at the behind the scenes look Solid Signal did:
> http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/1911-Hands-on-at-the-DIRECTV-Los-Angeles-Broadcast-Center-(LABC)


Your link explained nothing about how the NFL works.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I've never understood how someone can watch a sporting event on a tape delayed basis.

Even if I don't know the score/outcome, the fact that millions of people already do keeps me from watching it.


I don't understand how people watch them all
Live very often anymore. At the very least if you wait to start watching a game till there's about an hour left you will catch up to live and only see a few comercials and end about right. 

Plus I rather watch a game when it convient for me an I can skip all commercials. Why sit for three hours when I can watch one in less than an hour and still enjoy more I other things too. The whole point of DVRs to me.


----------

